# Dust collection



## captferd (Nov 6, 2011)

*Dust Collecting System*

Part of the big picture when I built my wood shop was dust collection. I had a small setup in my old shop at home using an older model jet with the 2 bags. Over the years I breathed in a lot of fine saw dust that was making its way through the bags. I originally was going to use the same one in this shop except with a few added modifications but changed my mind after a lot of research into this project.










I decided to go with a cyclone type dust collector and some secondary collectors at the machines that produce a lot of chips like the planer. Ill get to that later. After shopping around I ran across the Grizzly GO440. Heavy duty metal construction at a reasonable price.




























This monster isn't the easiest machine in the world to put up. Very heavy, but every hole is precise and lines up perfectly.

Next up Ill show you how we ran the pipes.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

captferd said:


> *Dust Collecting System*
> 
> Part of the big picture when I built my wood shop was dust collection. I had a small setup in my old shop at home using an older model jet with the 2 bags. Over the years I breathed in a lot of fine saw dust that was making its way through the bags. I originally was going to use the same one in this shop except with a few added modifications but changed my mind after a lot of research into this project.
> 
> ...


Looks like your off to a good start captferd….looks like your chip drum is a little small..can u raise it up just in case u want to add a bigger drum?when i did my cyclone i put the blower outside to eleminate most of the noise, an i was able to get it close to the celing, an now i have room for a 55gal fiber drum. my inside pipe is air duct, but thats junk, i,m going today to get some aulim earagation pipe that a farmer has an dont use any more..my cyclone is in my projects..its made from a 55 gal drum. keep us posted on your progress


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

captferd said:


> *Dust Collecting System*
> 
> Part of the big picture when I built my wood shop was dust collection. I had a small setup in my old shop at home using an older model jet with the 2 bags. Over the years I breathed in a lot of fine saw dust that was making its way through the bags. I originally was going to use the same one in this shop except with a few added modifications but changed my mind after a lot of research into this project.
> 
> ...


That, Kind Sir, is a BEAST !

Any post that has a picture of a pickup truck with its bed full of Grizzly On A Pallet … is a good post, to me !

Good pick. I'm sure you'll love it.

And I'll be watching


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

captferd said:


> *Dust Collecting System*
> 
> Part of the big picture when I built my wood shop was dust collection. I had a small setup in my old shop at home using an older model jet with the 2 bags. Over the years I breathed in a lot of fine saw dust that was making its way through the bags. I originally was going to use the same one in this shop except with a few added modifications but changed my mind after a lot of research into this project.
> 
> ...


Super cool! It looks right at home in that part of the shop. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

captferd said:


> *Dust Collecting System*
> 
> Part of the big picture when I built my wood shop was dust collection. I had a small setup in my old shop at home using an older model jet with the 2 bags. Over the years I breathed in a lot of fine saw dust that was making its way through the bags. I originally was going to use the same one in this shop except with a few added modifications but changed my mind after a lot of research into this project.
> 
> ...


That thing looks like it really sucks LOL Nice buy!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

captferd said:


> *Dust Collecting System*
> 
> Part of the big picture when I built my wood shop was dust collection. I had a small setup in my old shop at home using an older model jet with the 2 bags. Over the years I breathed in a lot of fine saw dust that was making its way through the bags. I originally was going to use the same one in this shop except with a few added modifications but changed my mind after a lot of research into this project.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure you are going to like this DC, can I intrest you in a TRADE,.....
Your Grizzly for my new (& as of yet, unused) 2HP HF DC with a Wynn Enviromental 35A274NANO canister filter? No, really, that Grizzly takes up so much of your valiable shop space. LOL. Nice score!


----------



## captferd (Nov 6, 2011)

captferd said:


> *Dust Collecting System*
> 
> Part of the big picture when I built my wood shop was dust collection. I had a small setup in my old shop at home using an older model jet with the 2 bags. Over the years I breathed in a lot of fine saw dust that was making its way through the bags. I originally was going to use the same one in this shop except with a few added modifications but changed my mind after a lot of research into this project.
> 
> ...


kizerpea: You know I didnt give that a thought untill the second that I rolled that can up under. It looks small but I think its 33 gal. And your right about that furnace pipe I was going to talk about that in my next post.

DIYaholic: I originally was going to convert my Jet like the HF your talkin about. Thats not a bad set up. Let me think about it.

Thanks everyone


----------



## captferd (Nov 6, 2011)

*Dust collection pipe*

My old shop was small and I used 4" PVC. PVC is ok but it has its disadvantages. My concerns for using it in this project were its weight, and the static electricity that builds up in it especially around my sanders. On the other hand the furnace pipe has its disadvantages as well. I found that after installing it, the larger 6" pipe flexes a little when some of the blast gates are closed. The amount of vacuum that this machine creates is massive but I don't believe it will completely collapse the pipe. It just bothers me to see that for some reason.



















The most important part of installing duct work is to sweet talk your son into doing it for you. I used the I'm an old man approach. Lean forward with your hand on your back and moan and groan a little. works well. It also helps if he does it for a living. The material is cheaper and he will know what hes doing.
The next step of the installation requires a fishing pole and some wax worms. Crappies and walleyes need to be caught. Plan on spending the whole day working on this. In the evening your finished. You can sit back and admire those shiny pipes hangin from the ceiling.



















All the pipe are suspended from the ceiling. We started with 5ft of 7" to get us up there then reduced it to 6". All reductions in pipe size are a loss in vacuum. 7" was just too big for the height of the ceiling (10 ft). I needed to keep it above the lights. T's were used instead of Y's were the pipes slit off in different directions. This too is a reduction in air flow. Y's just weren't available. I mention this because for those who are looking to run pipe with a smaller Dust collector need to take these things in to consideration to get the maximum air flow possible. It would be well worth going the extra mile to find Y's for your splits. And were the pipe turns down to their ends they are reduced to 4". All the connections were sealed with a paste made for sealing duct work.










The common metal blast gates that most places carry fit perfectly in the 4" pipe. The dust collector provides enough vacuum to all the ports at the same time eliminating the need to open and close them. How lucky can a guy get.










Well, no more rolling a dust collector around the shop for me . just need to plug some hoses into my tools and get to work.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

captferd said:


> *Dust collection pipe*
> 
> My old shop was small and I used 4" PVC. PVC is ok but it has its disadvantages. My concerns for using it in this project were its weight, and the static electricity that builds up in it especially around my sanders. On the other hand the furnace pipe has its disadvantages as well. I found that after installing it, the larger 6" pipe flexes a little when some of the blast gates are closed. The amount of vacuum that this machine creates is massive but I don't believe it will completely collapse the pipe. It just bothers me to see that for some reason.
> 
> ...


CaptFerd,
That is a really nice looking set up you have there. You are going to make a few people envious for sure.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

captferd said:


> *Dust collection pipe*
> 
> My old shop was small and I used 4" PVC. PVC is ok but it has its disadvantages. My concerns for using it in this project were its weight, and the static electricity that builds up in it especially around my sanders. On the other hand the furnace pipe has its disadvantages as well. I found that after installing it, the larger 6" pipe flexes a little when some of the blast gates are closed. The amount of vacuum that this machine creates is massive but I don't believe it will completely collapse the pipe. It just bothers me to see that for some reason.
> 
> ...


That's a nice system! Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood is now online!)


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

captferd said:


> *Dust collection pipe*
> 
> My old shop was small and I used 4" PVC. PVC is ok but it has its disadvantages. My concerns for using it in this project were its weight, and the static electricity that builds up in it especially around my sanders. On the other hand the furnace pipe has its disadvantages as well. I found that after installing it, the larger 6" pipe flexes a little when some of the blast gates are closed. The amount of vacuum that this machine creates is massive but I don't believe it will completely collapse the pipe. It just bothers me to see that for some reason.
> 
> ...


fine lookin new shinny pipe. looks good to me, what gauge is the pipe?


----------



## captferd (Nov 6, 2011)

captferd said:


> *Dust collection pipe*
> 
> My old shop was small and I used 4" PVC. PVC is ok but it has its disadvantages. My concerns for using it in this project were its weight, and the static electricity that builds up in it especially around my sanders. On the other hand the furnace pipe has its disadvantages as well. I found that after installing it, the larger 6" pipe flexes a little when some of the blast gates are closed. The amount of vacuum that this machine creates is massive but I don't believe it will completely collapse the pipe. It just bothers me to see that for some reason.
> 
> ...


Its 30 guage


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

captferd said:


> *Dust collection pipe*
> 
> My old shop was small and I used 4" PVC. PVC is ok but it has its disadvantages. My concerns for using it in this project were its weight, and the static electricity that builds up in it especially around my sanders. On the other hand the furnace pipe has its disadvantages as well. I found that after installing it, the larger 6" pipe flexes a little when some of the blast gates are closed. The amount of vacuum that this machine creates is massive but I don't believe it will completely collapse the pipe. It just bothers me to see that for some reason.
> 
> ...


That's going to be a fine running system by the time you get it all done. I'll be following along closely as I too will soon be upgrading my dust collection.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

captferd said:


> *Dust collection pipe*
> 
> My old shop was small and I used 4" PVC. PVC is ok but it has its disadvantages. My concerns for using it in this project were its weight, and the static electricity that builds up in it especially around my sanders. On the other hand the furnace pipe has its disadvantages as well. I found that after installing it, the larger 6" pipe flexes a little when some of the blast gates are closed. The amount of vacuum that this machine creates is massive but I don't believe it will completely collapse the pipe. It just bothers me to see that for some reason.
> 
> ...


This is a great looking job. Want to work on my son? LOL I will tell you that I have seen pipe sucked flat on a collection system when the gates were all close. Don't know what gauge the pipe was though.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

captferd said:


> *Dust collection pipe*
> 
> My old shop was small and I used 4" PVC. PVC is ok but it has its disadvantages. My concerns for using it in this project were its weight, and the static electricity that builds up in it especially around my sanders. On the other hand the furnace pipe has its disadvantages as well. I found that after installing it, the larger 6" pipe flexes a little when some of the blast gates are closed. The amount of vacuum that this machine creates is massive but I don't believe it will completely collapse the pipe. It just bothers me to see that for some reason.
> 
> ...


That's a very clean, professional installation, good work!


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

captferd said:


> *Dust collection pipe*
> 
> My old shop was small and I used 4" PVC. PVC is ok but it has its disadvantages. My concerns for using it in this project were its weight, and the static electricity that builds up in it especially around my sanders. On the other hand the furnace pipe has its disadvantages as well. I found that after installing it, the larger 6" pipe flexes a little when some of the blast gates are closed. The amount of vacuum that this machine creates is massive but I don't believe it will completely collapse the pipe. It just bothers me to see that for some reason.
> 
> ...


the oneida website shows 30 gauge pipe that had been sucked right together, like you were talking about *Grandpa*


----------



## Woodwrestler (Jul 10, 2012)

captferd said:


> *Dust collection pipe*
> 
> My old shop was small and I used 4" PVC. PVC is ok but it has its disadvantages. My concerns for using it in this project were its weight, and the static electricity that builds up in it especially around my sanders. On the other hand the furnace pipe has its disadvantages as well. I found that after installing it, the larger 6" pipe flexes a little when some of the blast gates are closed. The amount of vacuum that this machine creates is massive but I don't believe it will completely collapse the pipe. It just bothers me to see that for some reason.
> 
> ...


how has the 30 gauge main duct been holding up? Which Grizzly DC do you own?


----------



## captferd (Nov 6, 2011)

captferd said:


> *Dust collection pipe*
> 
> My old shop was small and I used 4" PVC. PVC is ok but it has its disadvantages. My concerns for using it in this project were its weight, and the static electricity that builds up in it especially around my sanders. On the other hand the furnace pipe has its disadvantages as well. I found that after installing it, the larger 6" pipe flexes a little when some of the blast gates are closed. The amount of vacuum that this machine creates is massive but I don't believe it will completely collapse the pipe. It just bothers me to see that for some reason.
> 
> ...


Well its close to a year since we installed it and its holding up just fine. Haven't had any pipes collapse. One section that I was concerned about earlier would flex like it wanted to but it was a section of pipe that wasn't round to begin with. I have noticed a dramatic reduction in the static electricity that my sanders use to create with the PVC that I used in the old shop. Especially with my drum sander, very little to no shocks at all. The dust collector to answer your other question is a Grizzly GO440 Cyclone type collector.


----------

